# Four new Aires Videos added .......



## Keithchesterfield (May 5, 2017)

Four new videos of Aires - Nonancourt, Lathus St Remy, Montmorillon and Serviéres le Chateau - at  keith chesterfield - YouTube

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Keithchesterfield (May 6, 2017)

BEAULIEU SUR DORDOGNE Corrèze Nouvelle-Aquitaine added to Youtube videos


----------



## mrbigglesworth (May 6, 2017)

Handy if the locations were shown on a map.

Mr B.


----------



## steco1958 (May 7, 2017)

mrbigglesworth said:


> Handy if the locations were shown on a map.
> 
> Mr B.



Nothing stopping you from doing that yourself is there?


----------



## Keithchesterfield (May 8, 2017)

ALVIGNAC Aire added to Youtube list.


Here is a Google Map of all the Videos in alphabetical order - any comments good, bad or indifferent appreciated.

KEITHCHESTERFIELD YOUTUBE AIRES

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Keithchesterfield (May 9, 2017)

MARTEL and SOUILLAC added to the Youtube videos

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## mrbigglesworth (May 9, 2017)

steco1958 said:


> Nothing stopping you from doing that yourself is there?



No, but it would be a tad more "professional" especially since the vids have been edited anyway. Just trying to be constructive. (I thought the drive in was too long as well.)

Mr. B.


----------



## jacquigem (May 9, 2017)

No pleasing some people i guess .Perhaps they will shorten the road for you


----------



## mrbigglesworth (May 9, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> No pleasing some people i guess .Perhaps they will shorten the road for you



Actually I thanked the OP for the vid.  If you think 2 minutes of driving through a typical French village is a good use of your time then bully for you. Again, I thought that a little more judicious editing would make a better video. Thanks again to the OP for posting the vid anyway.

Mr B.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (May 10, 2017)

As to the mention of me making a more judicious attempt at videos I'm posting what would you suggest I do differently?

I'm afraid you're not going to get a David Lean type result, although he never did Motorhoming as far as I know, but with about another 20 or so Aires still to put together and post on Youtube perhaps your input might give me a better idea of what you'd prefer.

Over to you.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Robmac (May 10, 2017)

Keithchesterfield said:


> As to the mention of me making a more judicious attempt at videos I'm posting what would you suggest I do differently?
> 
> I'm afraid you're not going to get a David Lean type result, although he never did Motorhoming as far as I know, but with about another 20 or so Aires still to put together and post on Youtube perhaps your input might give me a better idea of what you'd prefer.
> 
> ...



I only watched the first one as I have no interest in travelling abroad.

However, I thought it was quite well done. If I were to plan to visit such a place, I would have found it very interesting and useful.


----------



## mark61 (May 10, 2017)

Thoroughly enjoy your vids. Love being driven through French villages. They make me want to jump in my van and get away, right now.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (May 12, 2017)

Aires videos at LA ROQUE GAGEAC and CARSAC posted on Youtube.


----------

